# Flat/conical and roast



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

I see a lot of talk about flat and conical burrs and how one works better with light roast. I'm missing the point of this relationship, can somebody enlighten me?

cheers


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Carlo said:


> I see a lot of talk about flat and conical burrs and how one works better with light roast. I'm missing the point of this relationship, can somebody enlighten me?
> cheers


Is not as simple as that but as a rule of thumb large flats (above 84mm) are considered to be the best option for very very light roast. Anything medium and things aren't as clear. In general conicals tend to highlight body and mouthfeel which people tend to look for in dark roasts and flats highlight separation of flavours and acidity. Most of it is anecdotal evidence though so take that as you wish

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder how many people would own a conical were it not for the Niche!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

agree - I wonder how many will be tempted to move onto a large flat if they like lighter roasts

I suppose that their best bet would be to have experience with a range of grinders, there seems to be a number of long term forum members who sell on their niche and some who keep them, horses for courses I suppose. Best bet is to try equipment out then compare the usability and taste in the cup.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Ok thanks. In my limited experience I used to own a sage (conical), and now have a Eureka Mignon Perfetto. I always use dark roast and I experienced no difference whatsoever in the cup. But again maybe I can't appreciate small differences


----------

